# Breaking News: Baby Conor is on his way!!!!!



## mom2bijou

Ok girls.....been texting w/our Erin girl!!! She asked me to update everyone. She's finally at the hospital now! She still has some time ahead of her, but baby boy Conor is starting his approach! :wub::wub: Hopefully won't be much longer. I'll continue to update as I hear from Erin. 

**Please don't post on Erin's FB page for privacy reasons. Let's just post all of our love on here!


----------



## michellerobison

OMGosh, praying!!!


----------



## Ladysmom

Hooray!!!!!! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## HEINI

yeah, horray....thanks for letting us know.
I will keep my fingers (and all of my toes) crossed that everything will be easy and conor is soon on his moms&dads arm screaming out a loud HEEELLLLOOOOO , here I finally am 

ERIN, thinking of you! :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::Waiting::Waiting: Great, Tammy. I knew she was either going to let your or I know and since I'm not that much of a texter I'd probably miss the news. So excited for her now that time is nearing, though it could take some time depending on how dilated she is. Did she say whether her water broke?


----------



## Katkoota

Thanks for the update  

It is 12 AM here now. Very Soon I will go too sleepy to stay awake, but I hope that I will read in the updates when I wake up.


----------



## aprilb

Thanks for letting us know, Tammy!! I'm so glad she went on her own. Let's pray for a healthy baby and mommy.:wub: Will watch for updates..


----------



## Sylie

Oh dear, I'm teary eyed again. Go Conor:cheerr maybe I should say...come Conor:chili::chili:


----------



## pammy4501

As they say in the L&D world, this baby in coming down the runway! Lets hope for a smooth landing!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:chili::chili: Woo-Hoo!! Baby Coner is ready to make his appearance!! Prayers are on the way!!:chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: oh thank you for keeping us posted oh how exciting baby on the way gosh i will never forget how i anxiously awaited my babies to be born what a blessing and joy it is and nerve wrecking at the same time :wub::wub::cheer::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## BellaEnzo

YAY! What awesome news!


----------



## Snowbody

I think only Pat and Sandi went for the 14th. Pat - do you always have to win? Though I guess your time passed a little while ago. I did see that Terry went for the wee hours of the 15th. Sending prayers and good thoughts to Erin and Conor.:wub::wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Oh YAY! Thanks so much for letting us know!! Sending thoughts and prayers for an easy and safe delivery for both Erin and Conner!! 

xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou

I don't think her water broke yet. I know her contractions started two days ago, but they were gradual. She was still home yesterday but when I checked in this morning she was already at the hospital. 

LOL that Pat is in the running to win. Erin predicted that LOL!


----------



## edelweiss

Just came to the party. . . thanks Tammy! I am getting shivers just thinking about all the excitement around that little baby boy just now! I have to go to bed as my daughter is leaving early AM tomorrow & the airport is about 45 min. away & they need to be at least 1 1/2 hrs. beforehand---so I will check in early tomorrow to see if little Conor has blinked his first earthly light. I am sure the angels are giving him his last kisses at this very moment. Isn't birth grand! Such a miracle. So, so happy for Erin & Josh & Hunter!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tammy -- Erin had mentioned that you were on her "notification" list so I knew that you'd let us all know what was happening.

Hoping the labor is easy, the birth goes smoothly and that Conor is all pink and healthy.

Sending prayers for Erin, Josh and Conor (and Hunter too). Keep us posted.


----------



## MalteseJane

:HistericalSmiley:no more need to schedule. Conor decided on his own. Hope she has an easy delivery and a healthy boy.


----------



## Maisie and Me

:aktion033::aktion033: Come baby, come!!!! Praying for you now Erin.:smheat::sweatdrop::Good luck::Good luck::Welcome 1: baby Conor:wub:. It is 4:25 est and I hope he has made an appearance.


----------



## The A Team

Push, Erin....PUSH!!! .....I want to win!!!!! :blush::HistericalSmiley::aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

Come on down Baby Conor!!! The world is waiting for you!!!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

I would think her water has broken or they probably would not admit her, don't you think? I hope she has a easy or I should say a painfree birth. I will be checking in every so often to find out this wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Maglily

How exciting! thanks for the update Tammy. Hang in there Erin!


----------



## Johita

OMG!! How exciting!!!! Thank you so much for letting us know Tammy. Maks this feel like a real family event on SM♥


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

WooHoo!! Oh this is sooooo exciting! I love the internet. We'll all be with her 'virtually'. Come on little Conor! Your SM aunties have been waiting for so long to see that beautiful face & tiny little fingers and toes.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Mommy and daddy will soon meet their precious son:wub:
There is no greater miracle then the birth of a baby:tender:
I'm praying


----------



## mfa

woohoo!! how exciting! :aktion033:
praying all goes well!


----------



## The A Team

Push....breath....push...breath....PUSH....breath....

geez, I'm workin' up a sweat here!!!!! :smheat:


----------



## lynda

Can't wait for the precious little prince to make his appearance. Praying that all goes well for mommy and baby and daddy too.:thumbsup:


----------



## lynda

The A Team said:


> Push....breath....push...breath....PUSH....breath....
> 
> geez, I'm workin' up a sweat here!!!!! :smheat:


Pat you are too funny. Here's hoping you win:wine:


----------



## Orla

How exciting!!


----------



## chichi

Hope it's soon!! Thanks for keeping us posted,Tammy.


----------



## Bibu

How exciting!!!! Thanks for updating us Tammy! I can't wait til we get that message that says, *HE"S HERE!!!!*


----------



## Madison's Mom

YAY!!! I've been out Christmassing with my grandkids all day and just checked in. So excited to hear the BIG news!


----------



## Snowbody

Gosh, all this waiting. I think I need a drink. :wine:


----------



## pammy4501

Checking for updates....geeze, I think I will join you Susan with that drink!


----------



## mom2bijou

Ok heard from Erin around 5:30ish and she said they just gave her an epidural and she was hoping he would be here before midnight. 

LET'S GO ERIN!!!!!!! SENDING GOOD THOUGHTS!!!!!!


----------



## aprilb

the a team said:


> push, erin....push!!! .....i want to win!!!!! :blush::histericalsmiley::aktion033:


 :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## mom2bijou

The A Team said:


> Push, Erin....PUSH!!! .....I want to win!!!!! :blush::HistericalSmiley::aktion033:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyat...what would we do without you?! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

mom2bijou said:


> Ok heard from Erin around 5:30ish and she said they just gave her an epidural and she hoping he would be here before midnight.
> 
> LET'S GO ERIN!!!!!!! SENDING GOOD THOUGHTS!!!!!!


5:30ish and you're just NOW telling us? Someone's falling down on the job missy. :smtease:

Dec. 14th is a good day to be born. Of course so will the 15th.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh my goodness, sooooo exciting!!!!!! Sending LOTS of good thoughts over Erin's way. Can't wait to welcome baby Conor as the newest, littlest SM member!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Think I'll be joining you ladies in the libations. This is more exciting than even waiting for puppies to be born. LOL


----------



## mom2bijou

Crystal&Zoe said:


> 5:30ish and you're just NOW telling us? Someone's falling down on the job missy. :smtease:
> 
> Dec. 14th is a good day to be born. Of course so will the 15th.


 I was getting a workout in! And then Erik wanted dinner. And then B&E wanted dinner. I know I know! :embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## kathym

This is getting exciting..


----------



## munchkn8835

WooHoo!!! Oh my gosh this is exciting!!


----------



## silverhaven

:Waiting::Waiting: Soo exciting, we are all waiting with baited breath.


----------



## munchkn8835

*Baby*

Forgot to mention I have my glass of wine ready to celebrate!! :wine:


----------



## mysugarbears

I have been checking the forum daily for baby news, this is so very exciting and what a wonderful way to end the year and start the new year! :tender:


----------



## RudyRoo

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

We love you ERIN! WE can't wait for Conor to be here! 

Pouring a celebratory glass of Wednesday wine while we all wait.


----------



## furevermy2luvs

So hope he is born today as today is my grandson's 13th birthday. Will be awaiting an update!!!


----------



## maggieh

:Waiting: :Waiting: :wine: :Waiting::wine:

Getting nervous here - sending lots of prayers and good thoughts! I'm getting ready for bed because I get up at 4:00 am - Oh how am I ever going to get to sleep??? 


Can't wait to see pics of baby Conor!


----------



## Snowbody

Thank Goodness this is all virtual or Erin would have a bunch of sloshed Aunts hanging around making trouble on the delivery ward. :w00t: 

Glad Erin got the Epidural. As my Lamaze coach said, if they ask you your name, say, "Epidural" if they ask you your address, say, "Epidural." Get the drift. Because at a certain point they can't give it to you. It really does help particularly if they induce to move the labor along. They'll back it off when it's coming to push time.

Erin - thinking of you and hoping that Conor will make an appearance before the night is out. :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:chili::chili: Erin:chili::chili: you go girl, don't forget to breath right:blink: I'm praying for you and Conor, I'm soooo excited we will have baby Conor here in a few more hours:cheer:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Push, Push, Push !!!!! Had my glass of wine already.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Checking in again...just can't wait until he gets here!!! :chili::wub: Go Erin, go Erin!!! :aktion033:


----------



## munchkn8835

*conor*

Hiccup....cuse ew!! :w00t: Pwease hab Conor soon! Mommy is dwinking wight out ub the bottle now!!!  Mes hopes hers can take me out to pee!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

If he manages to make his birth today (12/14/11), he will have been born on the same day as J. Paul Getty. Maybe he'll someday be as rich too. At least we all know that he'll be rich with love.


----------



## casa verde maltese

very exciting!!!! sending thoughts and prayers her way!!


----------



## LJSquishy

Epidurals slow down the natural labor process so hopefully things will progress okay on their own.

Try and relax, Erin! We're all rooting for you! XOXO


----------



## Katkoota

Good mornig world, checking in for updates. I thought that I would be reading that Conor and mama are done with labor now :blush:
I think that it is getting close anyways ^_^ how exciting 
Thinking of u Erin and baby Conor and wishing u the best :hugging:.


----------



## mysugarbears

Checking to see if Conor has made an appearance yet. :Waiting::Waiting: :happy:


----------



## Snowbody

LJSquishy said:


> Epidurals slow down the natural labor process so hopefully things will progress okay on their own.
> 
> Try and relax, Erin! We're all rooting for you! XOXO


Interesting. My labor was proceeding so slowly after my water broke that I was having contractions all day and didn't know it -- I think they called them non-productive. But when they induced with Pitocin and the pain was so bad that I got the Epidural, my labor moved along very quickly, but pain free. 

Have to get to bed so hoping to hear about our newest SM member when I awake. :wub: I'm so excited for Erin, Josh and Hunter.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Yep - I'm calling it a night too, but hope that when I wake up in the morning, I will read that Conor has arrived and is strong and healthy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Okay, I'm here to join all of the aunties in waiting and welcoming Conor's arrival into this big wide world! It's almost midnight here! I hope we hear good news any moment now!

I'm excited for you, Erin! Hugs and love.


----------



## *Missy*

Studying for finals so Im not headed to bed yet! Where are you sweet Conor? Can't wait to hear he's made it into the world! What an exciting time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

checkin in Erin hugs to you, I know your exhausted, soon you will be holding your precious gift from God. I'll check in right before bed


----------



## jenniferhope423

Oh I am just now seeing this thread and SO excited that Conor will be here soon!!!! Praying for a great delivery and healthy baby and mommy :wub:


----------



## Cosy

OK, I'm here to join Pat's enthusiasm!
Push 'em out..push 'em out...wayyy out! YAY Conor (and Erin)!!! You can do it!


----------



## Bibu

I'm still waiting! I want to pop open that bottle of champagne for you and Conor! Maybe I'll have to settle for Champagne and strawberries for breakfast?!?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Me thinks our reporter is slacking on the job again. First she needed to exercise! Seriously?? :smilie_tischkante: Then hubby wanted to eat. Oh pu-leeeeazzzze. He can go through a drive through. :HistericalSmiley: Then Benny & Emma wanted dinner. Well ok, that's a good reason to slack off on the updates. :wub: But I'm suspecting our roving reporter is no longer roving and is slumbering in bed. WAKE UP TAMMY AND LET US KNOW AN UPDATE!! :smpullhair: **tap tap tap** ::tapping on the computer screen:: WooHoo! Tammy are you there? :woohoo2:

*sigh* :huh:

I _*so *_need to update my cell package so I can text. I'm still up waiting. Erin the next time you have a baby I promise to have texting capability and you better have me be your reporter. :innocent: How's the wine holding out ladies? :HistericalSmiley: Although I do suppose I should call it a night so I can function in the morning. And no need to stay up if our roving reporter is no longer roving. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

well I'm going to bed, I am thinking Erin is resting, I'm sure she has Conor by now. Checkin in first thing in the morning, sweet dreams everyone, Erin I'm still praying


----------



## michellerobison

No Connor yet? bummer. Al gets off work tonight at 4am,so I'll check in later...


----------



## Hunter's Mom

He's here!!!! He arrived at 11:51pm on 12/14/2011. Details and photos to follow in the am. I love you ladies and thanks for all the cheering!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah, he made it!!! Hugs!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

:cheer: Welcome to the world Conor, your a special little boy with a very special mommy, daddy and big brother. :tender: Congratulations Erin, Josh and Hunter :cheer:


----------



## Madison's Mom

HOORAY!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## sophiesmom

Congratulations Erin on your new little bundle of joy. What a wonderful present you and hubby got for Christmas!!! Give him many hugs and kisses from us here at SM!!


----------



## HEINI

Hunter's Mom said:


> He's here!!!! He arrived at 11:51pm on 12/14/2011. Details and photos to follow in the am. I love you ladies and thanks for all the cheering!!!!!











I am sooo happpy foy you. ALL my love. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Congratulations, Erin, Josh ... and, Hunter!!!

I am so happy for all of you. Erin, I hope you get some much needed rest this morning.
I can't wait to see pictures of your precious new son, Conor! What a wonderful Christmas gift you have all been given. Love and hugs to all of you.


----------



## mss

Congratulations!

:dothewave:
:cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, and congratulations to Sandi! She had the closet guess to the arrival time of Conor ... and, within the hour!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh Erin... so thrilled to come this AM and see your precious Conor has made his debut!! :chili:Sending best wishes to you and your hubby and of course little Conor!


----------



## edelweiss

Yippee Yay! :chili::chili:
Conor I KNEW you could do it! Erin---great job! :cheer: :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
Congratulations all around to parents, Hunter, grandparents & the angels who oversaw this birth! Kisses to that sweet little forehead and now it is time to celebrate! artytime: I will check back in for photos later. Rest easy now!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Congratulations! Another sweet precious innocent baby just entered into our world!!! Love and kisses!!!


----------



## Cosy

Congrats on your sweet baby boy!!!


----------



## harrysmom

Congratulations, Erin, Josh, and Hunter!!!! How wonderful!!! Can't wait to see a picture of your beautiful little boy!!!


----------



## maggieh

:chili::grouphug::smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033::drinkup: arty::wine::clap::woohoo2: :sHa_banana: :cheer::cheer: :grouphug: :cheer::happy: :celebrate - firewor

Hooray! Hooray! Hooray! Congratulations to Erin, Josh and Hunter! And welcome to baby Conor!!!


----------



## Maglily

Wow congratulations to you Erin, Josh and Hunter! Welcome Conor! thank you for sharing this special day with you.


----------



## aprilb

It's a Boy!!!!! Hi, Conor!!!!artytime:arty::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:cheer:


----------



## Bailey&Me

He's here, he's here!!!!! :happy::woohoo2::walklikeanegyptian::Happy_Dance:

I just woke up and the first thing I did was come here to check if baby Conor had arrived yet. I'm so excited that he's finally here! WOOHOOO!!!!! Welcome to the world, beautiful baby boy!!!! And CONGRATULATIONS ERIN AND JOSH AND HUNTER!!!!!


----------



## kathym

CONGRATULATIONS...:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Congratulations!


----------



## mom2bijou

What a MOM! Even making a surprise appearance on SM to announce Conor's arrival! I fell asleep early and got the text this morning. Just ran on here to let everyone know. 

Welcome to the world baby Conor!!!!!! I got teary eyed when I saw the pictures Erin. He's BEAUTIFUL...AN ANGEL!!!!!!!

So happy for you, Josh and Hunter!!!!! XO!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

So happy to see that little Conor's face on FB!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:Congratulations to Erin and family!!! Now you can relax and get home and enjoy taking care of that sweet baby!!! Hunter is going to be so happy!! ........Get some sleep Mommy!!!


----------



## mary-anderson

Congratulations Erin!!!! What a wonderful Christmas this will be for you and your family. Can't wait to hear how Big Brother Hunter reacts to Conor. Take care and get some rest.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

maggieh said:


> :chili::grouphug::smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033::drinkup: arty::wine::clap::woohoo2: :sHa_banana: :cheer::cheer: :grouphug: :cheer::happy: :celebrate - firewor
> 
> Hooray! Hooray! Hooray! Congratulations to Erin, Josh and Hunter! And welcome to baby Conor!!!


Couldn't have said it better myself. lol


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTH(DAY), CONOR:cheer:

:yahoo::yahoo: Congratulations, Erin, Josh and Hunter. :yahoo::yahoo: I can't believe you were able to get on SM after the birth. WOW:aktion033::aktion033:So glad that everything is fine. Dying to see photos. :chili::chili: So how much does Conor weigh and how long is he? 


And Tammy, in the words of Donald Trump - you're fired!!!! As Crystal said, I think you were taking the job too lightly...going to sleep.:w00t::angry: Uh uh!!! Next announcement by any of our members, I'm handling things. :rochard::biggrin: JK, dear Tammy 

So get some sleep Erin and Josh. It's all good from here on in.Cant wait for Hunter to meet his little bro. So Conor: :Welcome 1: :happy dance:


----------



## casa verde maltese

:cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer:

Congratulations!!!! 
A new amazing chapter of your life is starting!! whooooo hooooo
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rachel

Congratulations!


----------



## njdrake

Congratulations Erin!! This is the beginning of the best thing that could ever happen to you :wub:

Brings back very good memories and I'm thrilled for you. Its amazing at the love that fills you all over the first time you look at that little face. :wub:

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## mom2bijou

OH BOY! Crystal and Sue........:brownbag::brownbag:


:hiding::hiding: :forgive me::forgive me:
Is it safe for to show my face now?!?!?!

I know girls! I tried so hard to stay up. Got the text but must have been comatose. Next time I'm the reporter I'm gonna start a buddy system. If I get an update then I get to text someone else and if they are up and on SM then they can post the news. :thumbsup: This was tough work for me and I wasn't even the one in labor!!!! LOL!!!!! 

Next time there is an SM baby we will have a better reporter and system in place!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Tammy, your face is so beautiful you could show it anywhere/anytime! 
Now if we could just see that little baby faced Conor!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Congratulations, Erin! Conor is simply adorable. You and Josh must be over the moon.


----------



## revakb2

Welcome, Connor. Congratulations to Mom and Dad. Now the fun begins.


----------



## lynda

Congratulations to all. What a great Christmas you are going to have.


----------



## *Missy*

:dothewave::cheer::cheer::chili::chili::chili: Congratulations!! It will be such a special Christmas!!


----------



## Sylie

:drinkup::smootch::tender::clap:arty:arty:arty::yahoo::celebrate - firewor*Yipee! Congratulations!*


----------



## Ladysmom

Congratulations, Erin, Josh and Hunter!


----------



## romeo&juliet

:tender::tender: Congratulations Erin Great Job your a trooper :Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance: Welcome HOME sweet Connor mommy and wunties been waiting for you :aktion033::aktion033: Now time for some rest ERIN and baby Connor :wub::wub::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## mom2bijou

Ok Aunties......DRUMROLL PLEASE.........

Introducing for the first time on SM ever......

CONOR THOMAS :wub::wub::wub::wub:










Erin asked me to post his beautiful picture for all his SM Aunties to see!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet

mom2bijou said:


> Ok Aunties......DRUMROLL PLEASE.........
> 
> Introducing for the first time on SM ever......
> 
> CONOR THOMAS :wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin asked me to post his beautiful picture for all his SM Aunties to see!!!


 
OMG OMG OMG hes so beautiful :tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender:


----------



## Johita

mom2bijou said:


> OH BOY! Crystal and Sue........:brownbag::brownbag:
> 
> 
> :hiding::hiding: :forgive me::forgive me:
> Is it safe for to show my face now?!?!?!
> 
> I know girls! I tried so hard to stay up. Got the text but must have been comatose. Next time I'm the reporter I'm gonna start a buddy system. If I get an update then I get to text someone else and if they are up and on SM then they can post the news. :thumbsup: This was tough work for me and I wasn't even the one in labor!!!! LOL!!!!!
> 
> Next time there is an SM baby we will have a better reporter and system in place!!!!!


 
LOL Tammy, next time it may be you having the SM baby so you'll def. need a buddy :innocent:

I'm so happy for Erin! Saw the baby this morning on FB and keep going back to see his pic. What a little angel he is! Can't wait to see more of him and see hiw interactions with his big brother.


----------



## chichi

:chili::chili::chili:Congratulations on Baby Conor's arrival.He is beautiful.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bibu

Wow!!! Erin, he is one adorable boy!!!! 

:cheer:CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :cheer: 


I'm sure it felt great to hold him in your arms for the first time! How exciting!

I can have champagne and strawberries for breakfast now in Erin and Conor's honor!!!! Woo hoo! :chili::chili::chili:

Here is to you: :drinkup:


Hmmm...I wonder who the next SM skin baby will be.....HMMMMM....


----------



## silverhaven

Happy real Birthday Conor Thomas. Congratulations Erin, he is gorgeous!!!! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:Conor has come out to see the world!! Isn't he just beautiful. Look at that sweet little face.

Erin, Josh and Hunter, I know that this will be the best Christmas of your life because of the birth of your precious son.

Conor -- welcome to the world and -- also welcome to SM. Your Aunties are already in love with you.

Erin -- hope you're doing well. I know holding your precious son in your arms makes the pain of labor worthwhile.

Congratulations to Erin, Josh and Big Brother, Hunter. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy

Congratulations, Erin & Josh! Welcome to the world, little Conor! I can't wait until you're home and settled in and we get to see lots of pictures!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh he is so, so, so beautiful! You must be over-the-moon happy today. Hunter is going to love his little brother!


----------



## mom2bijou

Johita said:


> LOL Tammy, next time it may be you having the SM baby so you'll def. need a buddy :innocent:
> 
> I'm so happy for Erin! Saw the baby this morning on FB and keep going back to see his pic. What a little angel he is! Can't wait to see more of him and see hiw interactions with his big brother.


EDITH.....LOL!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t: 

Gosh...you never know!


----------



## Alexa

Great news!!!!

Congrats to Erin and her husband to the arrival of baby Connor! :chili::chili:

Glad to hear mother and baby are doing fine!!!

Thanks for the update, Tammy!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

What a precious healthy baby boy!!! Congratulations!! Babies are my business , the best job in the world!!! He's adorable.


----------



## plenty pets 20

So happy it all went well and your little guy has arrived. Do we have weight and length on him yet??
Congratulations Erin and what a great Christmas present for your family.


----------



## MoonDog

Welcome to the world (and to SM, of course) baby Conor!!!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team

Boy am I late for the party!!! I just saw Conor's picture on FB...and had to come over here for the story!!!

So what do you mean I didn't win??? He was born on the 14th, right??!! :w00t: Is there a second place prize????? 


I'm so happy he's come out to meet his mom and dad in person!!:chili:

Oh gosh, just think about all the "stuff" you'll have to load in the car for the next puppy party!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:, I remember those days!!!!


----------



## donnad

I missed this whole post...Conor is beautiful! Congratulations! Welcome to the world!


----------



## BellaEnzo

He is adorable! Congrats Erin!


----------



## Canada

Congrats to Erin on her new beautiful baby boy! :heart:
What splendid news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

mom2bijou said:


> Ok Aunties......DRUMROLL PLEASE.........
> 
> Introducing for the first time on SM ever......
> 
> CONOR THOMAS :wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin asked me to post his beautiful picture for all his SM Aunties to see!!!


 

Thank you Father for your precious gift of Conor Thomas. Lord may he always feel your presence in his life, may Conor always know he is loved, Bless his life with your great joy. Erin and Josh he is perfect, always remember God sent you the best gift you will ever have. Congrats.


----------



## MalteseJane

View attachment 99261


He has bee delivered !

View attachment 99262


----------



## edelweiss

What a perfect masterpiece has been created! :yes:
Have you counted all the fingers & toes? I know you must all be floating on clouds! :cloud9::cloud9:
It is one of the most precious times in life---enjoy every minute.
He is worth all of that expended effort! Truly a blessing. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> So happy it all went well and your little guy has arrived. * Do we have weight and length on him yet??*
> Congratulations Erin and what a great Christmas present for your family.


I don't think that Erin will mind if I share Conor's vital statistics that she texted to me: 8 pounds, 11 ounces, 20 inches long and 100% adorable. :wub::wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy

Congratulations!!!!!! Great job Erin. Baby Conor is a very beautiful baby boy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhhh Erin... what a gorgeous little son you have there!! :wub: God bless him he looks so very contented !


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thats a good size boy and good he didnt wait any longer to come out. How is Erin doing?? 
Wishing for her a baby that sleeps though the night soon. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Rocky's Mom

How about that, I guessed the 15th! Maybe she'll have him today...or maybe after midnight. I hope and pray all goes very smoothly for her and baby. This is exciting news, thanks Tammy.




mom2bijou said:


> Ok girls.....been texting w/our Erin girl!!! She asked me to update everyone. She's finally at the hospital now! She still has some time ahead of her, but baby boy Conor is starting his approach! :wub::wub: Hopefully won't be much longer. I'll continue to update as I hear from Erin.
> 
> **Please don't post on Erin's FB page for privacy reasons. Let's just post all of our love on here!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OH my goodness, just saw she had Connor...where are pics of him? I dont know Erin's last name to see him on facebook. So happy all went well. How is Erin?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Dianne -- the picture had been here, but I can no longer see it. Ugh!!!

Look me up on FB and look at my friends list -- you're find Erin (the only Erin on my list). Don't want to put the name out here on public Forum.


----------



## RudyRoo

I wanna squish his little adorable new face! I'm so happy! I have been thinking about you both all day, Erin and Conor! I couldn't wait to check SM and see the news. He is perfect. I'm so happy for your family!

Give Conor and Hunter so many kisses from their aunties!




mom2bijou said:


> Erin asked me to post his beautiful picture for all his SM Aunties to see!!!


----------



## furevermy2luvs

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! He is so beautiful and he was born on my grandson's birthday~


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowbody said:


> I don't think that Erin will mind if I share Conor's vital statistics that she texted to me: 8 pounds, 11 ounces, 20 inches long and 100% adorable. :wub::wub:


 
beautiful boy:wub::smootch:wow he is a bigger baby, Erin I am so happy for you and Josh, I wonder what little Hunter is going to think when he meets his little brother


----------



## maggieh

He is an absolutely beautiful baby boy! Truly God's blessing!


----------



## jerricks

adorable, congratulations Erin!


----------



## munchkn8835

*Conor*

CONGRATULATIONS!!! He is too adorable!!!


----------



## Deborah

He is so special and adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## *Missy*

He's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody

Hello, Conor!! How is the second day of the rest of your life? :wub::wub::smootch: Hope your mom and dad are doing okay too and of course, Hunter


----------



## edelweiss

Oh, little boy! Do you know how many people care about you? We want to sneak into your room and listen to you breathe! God is so good to give us such joy!


----------



## angel's mom

edelweiss said:


> Oh, little boy! Do you know how many people care about you? We want to sneak into your room and listen to you breathe! God is so good to give us such joy!


Wouldn't that be a crowd! It'll be so fun watching him grow up on SM. Congratulations to Erin, Josh & Hunter. I'll bet Hunter will be the best big brudder ever.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Hoping all is going well and that Erin and Conor are home and doing great. Can't wait for more pictures of our newest SM member.


----------



## sassy's mommy

I am a little late here because I have been under the weather with a pinched nerve in my shoulder, ouch! But I saw Conor on FB last night. He is a handsome little guy. Congrats to Erin, Josh and Hunter. Welcome Conor!


----------



## Snowbody

sassy's mommy said:


> I am a little late here because I have been under the weather with a pinched nerve in my shoulder, ouch! But I saw Conor on FB last night. He is a handsome little guy. Congrats to Erin, Josh and Hunter. Welcome Conor!


Pat - hope that you feel better. Pinched nerves hurt sooooooo much. :smootch:


----------

